# História ou estória



## ana lacerda

Boas Tardes

Já fui corrigida várias vezes quando escrevo a palavra História para Estória.
Alguém sabe dizer-me quando devo uasr um ou outro? Ou os dois estão correctos?
Bem Haja


----------



## Vanda

Ana, 

Não vou falar por 'Portugal', pois não sei. Aqui, contudo, é mais ou menos uma guerra que já esteve mais acirrada, hoje parece que chegaram a um consenso. Depois de ensinarem a estória por um bom tempo, algum tempo atrás retrocederam  e devolveram a história para o seu devido lugar (refiro-me aos gramáticos). 
Veja o que o Aurélio diz sobre estória:


> Recomenda-se apenas a grafia história, tanto no sentido de ciência histórica, quanto no de narrativa de ficção, conto popular, e demais acepções.


----------



## Brazuca

Apenas complementando a informação da Vanda, o Houaiss também informa como preferencial "história".

2x0 - game over


----------



## ana lacerda

Estamos sempre a aprender...
Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

ana lacerda said:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Já fui corrigida várias vezes quando escrevo a palavra História para Estória.
> Alguém sabe dizer-me quando devo uasr um ou outro? Ou os dois estão correctos?
> Bem Haja


As pessoas que a corrigiram estão erradas.

Há quem goste de usar "história" para o inglês _history_ e "estória" para o inglês _story_, mas nós não falamos inglês, e isso é coisa recente. Até o século XX, nunca se distinguiu uma da outra em português. Depois, houve alguns escritores que acharam graça a fazê-lo, e a moda pegou. Mas não é obrigatório fazer essa distinção, felizmente.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, *generalizando e simplificando, *me diziam que *história *servia tanto para fatos reais (a História que aprendemos na escola), quanto para os imaginários (a história de um livro, por exemplo). E que *estória *era apenas para contos, fatos imaginários, etc...

Enfim, seria, como disse o Outsider, história = history e estória = story.

Mas eu prefiro usar somente "história" e acho que "estória" já está em desuso...


----------



## magdala

É curioso porque eu lembro-me bem de ter aprendido na escola quando era pequena, que _history_ escrevia-se con maiúscula em portugués: *História* e que *história* ou *estória* se usava para os outros casos. Agora fiquei baralhada!


----------



## Outsider

"História" pode-se escrever com maiúscula quando se refere à disciplina escolar: História, Português, Inglês, Matemática...

Mas se a palavra tiver sentido geral não há razão para usar maiúscula.


----------



## magdala

Era exactamente nesse sentido que eu me estava a referir outsider. Devo ter explicado mal. sorry!


----------



## Cissa Amaral

Depois de muita discussao, voltou-se a aceitar apenas a utilizacao da palavra "historia" para se referir tanto 'a ficcao, quanto 'a fatos reais. Fazendo-se apenas a distincao entre uma e outra por meio da colocacao, no inicio da palavra, de letra maiscula ou nao. No caso, Historia (fatos reais) e historia (ficcao). Portanto, a grafia estoria, seja ela ficcao ou real, virou lenda... nao existe e nao e' mais aceita, logo, nao utilize.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Outsider said:


> As pessoas que a corrigiram estão erradas.
> 
> Há quem goste de usar "história" para o inglês _history_ e "estória" para o inglês _story_, mas nós não falamos inglês, e isso é coisa recente. Até o século XX, nunca se distinguiu uma da outra em português. Depois, houve alguns escritores que acharam graça a fazê-lo, e a moda pegou. Mas não é obrigatório fazer essa distinção, felizmente.


 
Boa tarde a todos
Eu me lembro de ter lido em Guimarães Rosa (não posso dizer se foi em _Primeiras Estórias_ ou em _Tutaméia,_ não tenho meus livros à mão aqui agora) uma frase que dizia:
"A estória não quer ser história". 
Esta foi uma leitura de mais de 40 anos atrás, assim não posso dizer exatamente qual o contexto dessa frase, nem sei dizer se foi ele, com todo seu talento linguístico, quem lançou essa distinção ou se a encontrou em outro autor. Mas não me admiraria nada que tivesse sido ideia dele.


----------



## Istriano

_Estória _é uma palavra bonita. Por que não usar?
Podemos comparar  o par _estória/história _com um par semelhante:_ mas/mais_:

Temos MAS e MAIS que pronunciamos do mesmo modo: /mais/; e MAS já se escrevia MAIS no português antigo...Os dois têm a mesma origem: a palavra latina _magis_.
Fonologicamente e diacronicamente _mas _[porém] deveria se escrever _mais_.


----------



## almufadado

Por mim a distinção que sempre fiz, por me ter sido assim ensinada, é que :

história - relato com base cronológica de facto passados; um conto 

estória - relato ficcional de factos não reais; um conto; uma intriga


No jornalismo de opinão é muito usado para distinguir a " história aceite dos factos", de outras "visões ficcionadas dos factos", na maioria das vezes empregada, neste contexto particular, com ironia.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Como podemos decretar tão impiedosamente a morte de uma palavra que evoca tantas...estórias. Convivi toda minha vida com ela e fico triste em vê-la escurraçada dessa forma.  Continuarei contando estórias, ouvindo estórias, lendo estórias, saboreando estórias...


----------



## Cissa Amaral

6029ph said:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Eu me lembro de ter lido em Guimarães Rosa (não posso dizer se foi em _Primeiras Estórias_ ou em _Tutaméia,_ não tenho meus livros à mão aqui agora) uma frase que dizia:
> "A estória não quer ser história".
> Esta foi uma leitura de mais de 40 anos atrás, assim não posso dizer exatamente qual o contexto dessa frase, nem sei dizer se foi ele, com todo seu talento linguístico, quem lançou essa distinção ou se a encontrou em outro autor. Mas não me admiraria nada que tivesse sido ideia dele.



Nao sei dizer quem comecou. Essas dicussoes sao como uma pedra de cai na cabeca de alguem em um comicio, ninguem sabe de onde veio, mas ja eh o suficiente para geral uma algazarra danada. Gerou e, como ultimamente, os linguistas estao vencendo... tudo que vem para facilitar a vida dos falantes da nossa Lingua eh lei. Afinal, menos uma palavra para gerar aquele preconceito linguistico. Todo mundo usa "historia" e pronto!


----------



## Vanda

Nota da moderadora:
E espero que continuemos a contar nossas estórias e/ou  histórias civilizadamente como (quase) sempre fizemos por aqui, antes que a pobre moderadora tenha que fechar mais uma discussão se essa ficar acalorada.
Como diz meu amado guru: 
''o senhor sabe: pão ou pães, é questão de opiniães...”


----------



## Cissa Amaral

Vanda said:


> Nota da moderadora:
> E espero que continuemos a contar nossas estórias e/ou  histórias civilizadamente como (quase) sempre fizemos por aqui, antes que a pobre moderadora tenha que fechar mais uma discussão se essa ficar acalorada.
> Como diz meu amado guru:
> ''o senhor sabe: pão ou pães, é questão de opiniães...”



Certamente... mas, acho que nao tem mais o que se dizer. Os gramaticos ja decidiram por nos. Agora, quem quiser que use da forma correta, quem nao quiser que nao use. Sempre foi assim, nem sempre, eles conseguem tudo o que querem. O importante eh comunicacao... o resto eh historia, com H minusculo... hehehehe.

Abracos



GOODVIEW said:


> Como podemos decretar tão impiedosamente a morte de uma palavra que evoca tantas...estórias. Convivi toda minha vida com ela e fico triste em vê-la escurraçada dessa forma.  Continuarei contando estórias, ouvindo estórias, lendo estórias, saboreando estórias...



Foi como eu disse. Quem quiser usar a velha "estoria", pode usar... licensa poetica vale sempre!!!

Abraco


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Como podemos decretar tão impiedosamente a morte de uma palavra que evoca tantas...estórias. Convivi toda minha vida com ela e fico triste em vê-la escurraçada dessa forma.  Continuarei contando estórias, ouvindo estórias, lendo estórias, saboreando estórias...




Não estou entendendo !  No Brasil, por exemplo na escola, você teve a disciplina/curso/cartilha/apostilha de estória, no sentido de "relato fatual de eventos passados"? 

  ... da mesma forma que eu, em Portugal, leccionei a disciplina de "história" com o mesmo sentido ...

PS:  aliás em Portugal uma das grandes influências para esta distinção história=factos / estória= ficção  veio do Brasil com as "estórias aos qua_dri_nhos" (anos 70 principios da década de 80) mas que progressivamente foi alterada para "histórias ao qua_dra_dinhos" ... No entanto a principal influência para a "separação dos termos" veio do inglês com a distinção "history"-> "story"


----------



## Cissa Amaral

ana lacerda said:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Já fui corrigida várias vezes quando escrevo a palavra História para Estória.
> Alguém sabe dizer-me quando devo uasr um ou outro? Ou os dois estão correctos?
> Bem Haja



Se for para usar no dia-a-dia, pode usar "estoria", se for usar para escrever um texto de ficcao, pode usar "estoria". Mas, se voce estiver escrevendo algo como uma redacao, algo que seja corrigido depois por alguem e que esteja valendo uma vaga para algum concurso ou coisa assim, deve usar Historia (para fatos historicos) e historia (para todo o resto, contos, lendas, qualquer tipo de ficcao). A palavra "estoria" eh praticamente uma licensa poetica usada pelos escritores para enfeitar o texto. No entanto, gramaticalmente falando, ela nao existe. 

Nao eh pra gerar discussao, isto e' fato. Quem quiser usa da forma correta, quem nao quiser, continue usando da forma poetica, desde que isto nao va minar as possibilidades de uma melhora de vida.


----------



## Istriano

_*Estória *_está nos dicionários e pode ser usada.



> n substantivo feminino
> _1    Diacronismo: antigo._
> m.q. história
> _2    (1912) Regionalismo: Brasil._
> narrativa de cunho popular e tradicional; história


 [houaiss]

etimologia:
_ing. story (sXIII-XV) 'narrativa em prosa ou verso, fictícia ou não, com o objetivo de divertir e/ou instruir o ouvinte ou o leitor', do anglo-francês estorie, do fr.ant. estoire e, este, do lat. historìa,ae; f.divg. de história adotada pelo conde de Sabugosa com o sentido de narrativa de ficção, segundo informa J.A. Carvalho em seu livro Discurso & Narração, Vitória, 1995, p. 9-11; f.hist. sXIV estorya_


----------



## XiaoRoel

No galego houve um uso culto a finais do XIX e parte do XX da palavra, escrita *hestoria*, para nomear tanto a _Historia_ como as _hestorias_. Hoje se passa o que no português, usa-se sempre historia(s) e Historia, pero a gente iletrada segue a usar estoria(s). A palavra é medieval, como já se disse aqui, Estorya (_Geral Estorya_) e sempre esteve viva na língua. Não faz falha apelar ao inglês como faz o Houaiss. O povo sempre conservou vivo o vocábulo nesse senso de estorias que se contam.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Tenho o dicionário Novo Aurélio Século XXI, de 1999, onde consta a entrada  _estória._ Curiosamente traz a recomendação de não se usar essa grafia apesar de colocá-la no dicionário como sendo um vocábulo da lingua portuguesa, sem dizer, no entanto, que se trata de um brasileirismo, como consta no Aulette Digital. 

Como já foi dito acima, essa palavra consta dos dicionários, foi ensinada nas escolas como tendo um significado diverso de_  história,_ foi e ainda é amplamente usada por escritores, pela imprensa, etc...

Conheço palavras que caíram em desuso, envelheceram e se tornaram arcaicas. Mesmo assim continuam podendo ser usadas para conferir uma conotação específica ao texto, sem que sejam consideradas erros de portugues mas apenas arcaísmos.

No entanto, nunca ouvi dizer que possam existir palavras que, de uma hora para outra, foram ou estão sendo banidas da língua pelos lexicólogos. O que é curioso pois as palavras entram na língua pela boca do povo e saem pelo mesmo caminho, caindo em desuso. Morte de um vocábulo por decreto, eu desconhecia. Gostaria até de saber de nossos irmãos lusos se têm conhecimento de algo do gênero em Portugal, ou até se alguém já ouviu falar dessa ocorrência em outras línguas. Mas aí já estou digredindo...

Será que se trata então de um neologismo arcaico?

Em se tratando de léxico, e não de gramática que é algo bastante engessado, as fronteiras entre o certo e o errado são muito mais difusas. 
A meu ver, não há espaço para um julgamento dicotômico nesse caso.


----------



## Istriano

A palavra _estória _tem sua história (e pelo visto a sua estória também  ).


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Tenho o dicionário Novo Aurélio Século XXI, de 1999, onde consta a entrada  _estória._ Curiosamente traz a recomendação de não se usar essa grafia apesar de colocá-la no dicionário como sendo um vocábulo da lingua portuguesa, sem dizer, no entanto, que se trata de um brasileirismo, como consta no Aulette Digital.
> 
> Como já foi dito acima, essa palavra consta dos dicionários, foi ensinada nas escolas como tendo um significado diverso de_  história,_ foi e ainda é amplamente usada por escritores, pela imprensa, etc...
> 
> Conheço palavras que caíram em desuso, envelheceram e se tornaram arcaicas. Mesmo assim continuam podendo ser usadas para conferir uma conotação específica ao texto, sem que sejam consideradas erros de portugues mas apenas arcaísmos.
> 
> No entanto, nunca ouvi dizer que possam existir palavras que, de uma hora para outra, foram ou estão sendo banidas da língua pelos lexicólogos. O que é curioso pois as palavras entram na língua pela boca do povo e saem pelo mesmo caminho, caindo em desuso. Morte de um vocábulo por decreto, eu desconhecia. Gostaria até de saber de nossos irmãos lusos se têm conhecimento de algo do gênero em Portugal, ou até se alguém já ouviu falar dessa ocorrência em outras línguas. Mas aí já estou digredindo...
> 
> Será que se trata então de um neologismo arcaico?
> 
> Em se tratando de léxico, e não de gramática que é algo bastante engessado, as fronteiras entre o certo e o errado são muito mais difusas.
> A meu ver, não há espaço para um julgamento dicotômico nesse caso.



Por decreto, e por aqui em Portugal só mesmo "a incitação ao ódio por palavras", a lei não diz as palavras "proibidas" mas o sentido em si.

Da lei, existem algumas palavras que apenas saem caras a quem as directamente a outra pessoa com a intenção de a injuriar (já vi por ai uma lista de "preços"  mas agora não a encontro.

Por aqui, como em todo o lado os lexicólogos são resistentes à mudança, ainda que nos últimos tempos perante a "tempestade" de palavras novas já se vejam sem alternativa que não a de incluírem as novas palavras.

O caso de estória/história sempre vi a palavra nos meus dicionários, que volta "à vida" de vez em quando pela mão da comunicação social (os media/média/mídia ... aka ... confusão por resolver). 

Quem se lembra de _vilpendiar _(oops vem no meu dicionário ... a que não vem é "vilipendiar" ... oops que vem nos outros ) estes lexicólogos, coitados !

PS: então estão-se a esquecer de "historieta" ? também tem direito


----------



## pedrohenrique

6029ph said:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Eu me lembro de ter lido em Guimarães Rosa (não posso dizer se foi em _Primeiras Estórias_ ou em _Tutaméia,_ não tenho meus livros à mão aqui agora) uma frase que dizia:
> "A estória não quer ser história".
> Esta foi uma leitura de mais de 40 anos atrás, assim não posso dizer exatamente qual o contexto dessa frase, nem sei dizer se foi ele, com todo seu talento linguístico, quem lançou essa distinção ou se a encontrou em outro autor. Mas não me admiraria nada que tivesse sido ideia dele.


 Olá amigos
Só para completar o que comecei a dizer ontem, aquela frase é exatamente a primeira do prefácio de _Tutameia _(Rio de Janeiro: José Olímpio, 1967, p. 3).


----------

